# Der erste eigene Thread und direkt so viele Fragen;D PC-BERATUNG BENÖTIGT



## DoctorCox (12. August 2011)

*Der erste eigene Thread und direkt so viele Fragen;D PC-BERATUNG BENÖTIGT*

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mir diesen Herbst (vielleicht auch was früher oder später) nen neuen Rechner zulegen 
Aber ich hätte dazu einige Fragen. Ich werde ca. 1000€ +/- zu Verfügung haben, aber natürlich muss das nicht unbedingt ausgereizt werden Also hab ich mir mal 2 Systeme zusammengestellt und jetzt benötige ich euren Rat!

Nummer 1:	Intel Corei7-2600k(250€)
		        ASUS P8P67 Deluxe(170€)
		        Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom(290€)
		        Laufwerk(e) relativ egal(max.50€)
		        8GB guten Arbeitsspeicher(max.50€)
		        Netzteil (vernünftiger Hersteller) (so günstig wie möglich  ) 
		        Gehäuse evtl. ZalmanZ9Plus (nicht so wichtig aber auch max.50€)

	          	Nach Adam Riese müsste ich hier ca. 930€ berappen =O


Nummer 2:	Intel Corei5-2600k(180€)
		        ASUS P8P67(110€) oder wie oben ASUS P8P67 Deluxe(170€)-->hats mir angetan;D
		        Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom(290€)
		        Laufwerk(e) relativ egal(max.50€)
		        8GB guten Arbeitsspeicher(max.50€)
	 	        Netzteil (vernünftiger Hersteller) (so günstig wie möglich  )
		        Gehäuseevtl. ZalmanZ9Plus (nicht so wichtig aber auch max.50€)

	         	Hier käme ich also auf ca. 800€ bzw 860€ mit ASUS Deluxe


momentanes System:	Core 2Duo E4700
			                ASUS P5Q
			                PointOfView GeForce GTX 260 Premium
			                2 LG DVD Laufwerke/-Brenner
			                4GB Corsair RAM
			                Netzteil keine Ahnung  Sorry!
			                MS-Tech für 30€ ^^ganz was Tolls ;p

Für's Netzteil hab ich mal mit 70€ gerechnet!

Jetzt aber zu meinen, doch recht zahlreichen Fragen;D

1. Grundsatzfrage: Soll ich mein altes System verkaufen(welchen Preis könnte ich erzielen? Ich dachte an 250€) oder lieber "ausschlachten"(RAM, Festplatte, Laufwerke, evtl. Netzteil und Gehäuse übernehmen, was mir ca.200€ ersparen würde und die anderen Komponeten bei eBay verscherbeln?)

2. Netzteil: Erstmal müsste ich wissen wie viel Watt ich benötige(davon hab ich echt keine Ahnung^^) und dann halt sehen ob ich das alte übernehmen kann... Falls ich es nicht weiternutzen kann, sei es wegen Verkauf des alten Systems oder zu niedriger Watt-Zahl bräuchte ich "Kaufberatung" ;D

3. System: Welches System ist das lohenenswertere? Nummer 1 oder Nummer 2. Vorab: Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Zocken benutzt und regelmäßig werden Filme konvertiert, wobei das Zocken im Vordergrund steht! Lohnt sich der i7 oder doch besser den i5 übertakten und vom gesparten Geld nen ordentlichen Lüfter kaufen?

4. Mainboard: Das Deluxe hats mir angetan mit Bluetooth und allem drumherum, aber reicht nicht vielleicht auch die billigere Variante? Wäre super wenn mir jmd. en paar Vor/Nachteile der Boards nennen könnte ;D

5. Komponenten: Ein bisschen Kaufberatung zu den Koponenten die ich noch nicht habe wäre nett.
Also ggf. RAM, Netzteil, Laufwerk, Festplatte!

6. Anderes: Wer andere gute Komponenten/Ideen hat, ich bin für alles offen;D

Auch wenn es ziemlich viel ist bitte ich euch darum mir zu helfen, denn ich wollte nen zukunftssicheren Rechner holen und investieren ;D Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus bei allen Helfern und bis dann


Hendrik


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. August 2011)

ich finde bei ideen zum zocken viel zu teuer/an den falschen enden gespart.

Mein Vorschlag(preise von gh.de):
Intel Core i5-2500K ab €171,--
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 ab €28,70
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ab €41,20
ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3) ab €78,92
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom ab €284,--
Lancool PC-K58 ab €58,73
Sony Optiarc AD-7241S ab €27,95
Thermalright HR-02 Macho ab €37,35
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB ab €159,50
Seasonic X-Series X-560 ab €112,37

wären ~970€ und du hättest gute reserven fürs übertakten, einen angenehm leisen pc mit einer schnellen ssd fürs system+filmbearbeitungsprogramme.

1. verkaufen wäre meine idee.
2. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht dir bei meienr zusammenstellung auch ein Cougar A450.
3. wenn dann #2 mit dem standard board.
4. ja normalerweise reicht eine billigere variante auch, außer du weißt explizit, dass du diese features alle sehr oft verwenden wirst.
5. -RAM is bei Sandybridge relativ egal, es wird nur 1333 Unterstüzt, höherer takt oder schärfere latenzen bringen nur 1-2% leistungsvorteil bei 20% oder mehr kosten.
- Am Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen, ein gutes Netzteil ist zum beispiel beim übertakten wichtig!
- Laufwerk, ein sehr gutes Laufwerk wäre das Plextor PX-L890SA aber das sollte nur verbaut werden wenn du sehr viel wert auf hervoragende brennqualität legst sonst reicht einn billigeres auch.
- Festplatten, habe ich jetzt eine SSD für System usw reingepackt, der unterschied ist wirklich extrem, solltest du die 160€ jedoch lieber sparen wollen, reicht dir die Spinpoint F3 auch alleine.
6. Mein Vorschlag da oben, was noch interessant wäre: willst du übertakten, einen leisen pc, wasserkühlung, casemodding usw?


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2011)

/offtopic

Gratulation wegen Deinem Threadtitel, Du kennst anscheinend den Unterschied zwischen "Thread" und "Post". Viele hier tun das nicht 

@Topic

ich kenne mich mit Intel Systemen leider nicht aus


----------



## DoctorCox (13. August 2011)

Danke ihr beiden! Vor allem aber auch dir quaaaaak für die ausführliche Beratung!

Also erstmal zu deinen Fragen quaaaaak. Wert auf ne super Brennqualität lege ich nicht... Brenn sowieso so gut wie nie wat...
Ich bin jetzt kein Silent-Fanatiker aber ich bruch auch keine Turbine neben mir stehen zu haben ;D Wenn es nicht extra viel draufkostet
nehm ich gerne leise Komponenten! Zum Übertakten: 

Ich weiß nicht... Ich denke erstmal hab ich ja dann ausgesorgt und sollte erstmal alles aktuelle ordentlich spielen können... Vielleicht würde ich später mal übertakten. Wie hoch kann ich den i5-2500k denn überhaupt takten, also mit dem jetzt verbauten Lüfter? Und brauch ich dafür wirklich son teures Netzteil?
Also ich weiß, dass man am Netzteil eigentlich nicht sparen solltem, aber 115€ sind schon ordentlich;D
Wenn ich also beim kleineren NT bleib ist nichts mit übertakten?

Casemodding hab ich nicht vor, aber der Zalman gefällt mir doch um einiges besser(auch weil der schon 3 Lüfter verbaut sind), oder gibts nen guten Grund für den Lancool?

Das Mainboard hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an, aber da überleg ich noch ob ich nicht doch die 30€ mehr investieren soll und mir das ASUS P8P67 zu holen;D was sagst du dazu?

Zu SSDs: da hab' ich echt gar keine Ahnung. Bringts das so extrem? hast du mal ein Beispiel?;D Aber ich glaube das ich die 160€ erstmal sparen würde... mal sehen

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei euch und sage Tschüss;D


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

DoctorCox schrieb:


> Das Mainboard hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an, aber da überleg ich noch ob ich nicht doch die 30€ mehr investieren soll und mir das ASUS P8P67 zu holen;D was sagst du dazu?


 30€? ^^  Dein ausgesuchtes Asus kostet das doppelte, 90€ mehr

CPU: der 2500k reicht völlig, der 2600k ist kaum schneller. Wegen Übertakten: ein Markennetzteil mit 600W reicht locker aus, so 70-80€ bei nem teureren hast Du halt andere Annehmlichkeiten wie abnehmbare Kabel oder leisere Belüftung.

SSD: ist Luxus. Windows und kleine Programme starten schneller, für Spiele aber bringt es keine Mehrleistung.


----------



## DoctorCox (13. August 2011)

Hey,

das ASUS in der Deluxe Variante kostet doppelt soviel, aber das normale nur 30€ mehr ;D

Ok, also ich tendiere mittlerweile auch ganz stark zum 2500k. Hast du vielleicht nen Netzteil Vorschlag?

LG und Danke


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

Hier mal Vorschläge mit abnehmbaren Kabeln:

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder mit mehr Watt Rasurbo Real&Power 650W ATX 2.3 (RAPM650) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder Cooler Master Silent Pro M600, 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-AMBA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn es Dir egal ist, ob man die Kabel abnehmen kann: Corsair CX 600 V2 600W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-600CXV2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder Cooler Master GX Series 80PLUS 650W ATX 2.3 (RS-650-ACAA-E3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. August 2011)

okay beim brenner reicht dann LG auf jeden Fall.
silent ist im normalen bereich nicht so teuer erst wenn es ums passive geht dann wirds teuer 
den i5 2500K haben wir mit einem prolimatech genesis 2x 140mm auf 4,8Ghz übertaktet aber da hatten wir glück mit dem modell und das er die spannungen so lange sauber mitgemacht hat 
ob so viel nötig ist glaube ich nicht aber es macht halt spaß zu sehen wie weit man gehen kann 
ob du so ein teueres netzteil brauchst weiß ich nicht aber es hat einige annehmlichkeiten z.b. semipassiv d.h. bis 20% load(also im office betrieb) läuft der lüfter nicht, die wichtige 12V rail kann ~98,5% der gesamtleistung des PSU liefern und zwa auf einer rail und ohne splits.
naja ein cougar a450 reicht fü den pc durchaus und auch für mäßiges OC aber rekorde wirste damit nicht brechen da würde ich lieber etwas mehr geld ausgeben anstatt 2x zu kaufen wenn mans dann übertreibt wsa mich zum vorschlag von herbboy bringt: nimm lieber Cougar und nicht Rasurbo, beide sin von HEC-Compucase aber wenn ich micht nicht täusche ist Rasurbo für den budget markt und Cougar mehr für den Leistungssektor ausgelegt.

ich sage das asrock reicht, aber wenn du meinst das asus isses wert dann kauf es 

hm ein beispiel bei ner ssd.
ich stelle jetzt mal 3 gegenüber: OCZ Vertex 2(Sata 2) - Crucial C300(Sata3) - Western Digital Caviar Blue(normale HDD)
Bootzeit: OCZ:28 Sek. - Crucial: 28 Sek. - WD:63,2 Sek(~ +120% längere Bootzeit)
itunes start: OCZ: 6,1 Sek -Crucial: 4,6 Sek - WD: 11,2 Sek (~ +120% längerer Start im vgl. zur OCZ)
AntiVir: OCZ: 230 Sek. - Crucial: 239 Sek. - WD:425 Sek. (~ +85% im vgl. zur OCZ)

ich denke das gibt in etwa einen überblick was eine ssd macht, sie bringt etwas beim schnellen programmstart(z.b. photoshop mit 120MB psd wird es mit der SSD etwa 3x so schnell gehen), bei der installation von programmen oder wenn du etwas kopierst, wie herb schon sagte eigentlich ist es nur luxus aber ich kenne nur 2 leute die ihre ssd wieder hergeben würden(lag an der besch****** qualität der OCZ)  du kannst natürlich auch zu einem kleineren modell für 80-90€ greifen aber da passt halt dann warsch nur das OS und ein paar daten drauf und da du filme konvertieren willst wird das nen ordentlichen schub geben.


----------



## DoctorCox (14. August 2011)

Hey,

also so hoch hatte ich nicht vor den zu takten;D Wenn ich den auf 4,0Ghz hoch krieg reicht das erstmal... Dafür sollte der Thermalright HR-02 Macho doch reichen oder? 

Also die SSD spar ich mir glaub ich erstmal, auch wenn sich das himmlisch anhört;D... kommt vielleicht später nochmal dazu wenn ich dann wieder flüssig bin ;p

Board entscheid ich dann spontan... und jetzt noch zum Netzteil...

Also denkst du 550Watt reichen aus um den 2500k mit dem System auf 4,0 hoch zu bringen? Weil dann würd ich evtl. das be "quiet! Pure Power 530W" be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
nehmen... Vor allem wg. dem Preis^^ Oder ist das gar nichts, bzw. zu wenig Watt?

Danke nochmal und LG


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

das teil hat combined auf den 12V rails 408W, das denke ich ist zu wenig, denn zieht man noch die effizienz ab hat das PSU unter volllast lediglich bis zu 326W auf den 12V rails da schafft sogar das Cougar A450 welches 420W auf den 12V rails hat 349W di siehst da wird viel getrickst bei dem markt, von be quiet würd ich beim OC auch die finger lassen, wenn man wirklich übertakten will nimmt man eigentlich Single Rail und die marken Seasonic oder Enermax.


----------



## DoctorCox (14. August 2011)

Ok dann greif ich denk' ich mal zum von Herbboy empfohlenen 
CoolerMaster GX650!

Eignet sich das denn besser?


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

theoretisch ja, aber es hat immer noch weniger leistung auf der 12V rail unter volllast als das seasonic  aber das kannste auf jedenfall kaufen.


----------



## DoctorCox (14. August 2011)

Also nun steht es fest;D Danke an alle die geholfen haben und hier mein neues System =O 

			Prozessor:		Intel Corei5-2600k(180€)
			Mainboard:		ASUS P8P67(110€)
			Grafikkarte:		Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom(290€)
			RAM:			8GB(50€)	
			Netzteil:		CoolerMaster GX650(75€)	
			Festplatte:		Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB(40€)
			Gehäuse:		ZalmanZ9Plus(55€)
			CPU-Lüfter:		Thermalright HR-02 Macho(40€)


----------



## DoctorCox (14. August 2011)

.....


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

Dann mal viel Spaß, und hoffentlich bist Du dann das nächste mal hier im Forum aus einem anderen Grund als "Problem beim neuen PC"


----------

